# Considering SWFYacht Charter



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

I read the recent article on Southwest Florida Yachts and became intrigued. My only concern is the shallowness of the water in that area. Has anyone ever used this company? Is there a recommended agenda that I could follow?

Thanks


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I charted with these guys Emerald Coast Yachts - ASA Sailing School and Charter Company and we had a good time.

I'm sure any charter operator knows the water and their boats well and will tell you where it is safe to go.

In my charter they were very clear about one bridge we were not to try to go under!!!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Southwest Florida Yacht Charters is a family owned and operated business that has earned a good reputation over many years. There seem to be two locations, one at the Burnt Store Marina fronting on Charlotte Harbor on the north end of Pine Island Sound and a second operation at the Tarpon Point Marina (which is a great spot) on the north side of the Colossahatchie River in Cape Coral. In either case, the boats that are available are suitable for the waters in the area which, although thin. is a nice cruising ground.

FWIW...


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

I had planned a charter with them a little while back (16 months ago?) but had to cancel due to my own reasons. I recall the interaction with their staff was quite pleasant, and I believe even before I had booked the charter they sent up a packet of information that included cruising information and maybe even a suggested itinerary. I also have seen several articles of them in the various magazines over the years, all with pleasant things to say about the company and cruising area. 

I would suggest contact them for additional information...


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

They were a good company to charter with. You should buy the towing insurance. Ask me how I know.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

CLOSECALL said:


> They were a good company to charter with. You should buy the towing insurance. Ask me how I know.


Sounds like a story, what happened?


----------



## lans0012 (Jul 16, 2008)

We made the trip down to Charlotte Harbour area twice over the last three years in our 27' Cal from St. Petersburg. It is a great cruising area and the shallowness is not that big of a deal, you always have to be aware of where you are but the bay is huge and plenty deep. There is plenty of sailing to do.

We actually left our boat in Burnt Store Marina for a couple months two years ago and used it for weekend getaways. It is a really nice marina, pools, good restaurant, friendly professional staff. It's also really quiet. 

I'm sure they'll give you an itinerary but you want to check out Boca Grande, Cabbage Key, and Cayo Costa state park.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

We were pretty new to sailing in thin water as most of our experience had been in the Caribbean. We wanted to do a lot of gunkholing and even with a three foot draft we managed to hit bottom several times a day, but were always able to get off. 

One night we got caught out after dark but figured we could manage the lighted channel marks ok. We went aground at high tide within sight of the channel entrance. Things were not going to improve with time.

Two hours and six hundred dollars later we were snug in the slip. 

This was the second week of December and it turned out to be impossible to pick out the lighted channel markers amidst all the Christmas lights.

All my fault and SWFY didn't hassle us at all about grounding there boat.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

CLOSECALL said:


> They were a good company to charter with. You should buy the towing insurance. Ask me how I know.


If you are routinely sailing in US Waters, a BoatUS Towing policy is a wise investment and very inexpensive; even if for only charters. The $149 Unlimited Saltwater Policy would have been/could be a very wise investment.


----------



## yachtguy (Jun 7, 2013)

Have used SWFYC several times and been delighted every time. A good family run operation, and they have strict requirements for their charter boats so each is well equipped and well maintained. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them highly.

Don't worry about the skinny water. All the Intracoastal is well-marked and all their boats have chartplotters.

The latest issue of CharterSavvy, the online bareboating magazine, has a big feature about an SWFYC charter with lots of good details. Google it.


----------

